# Help with GPU-Z readings.



## Markus Runge (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello guys, new user here so please bear with me these first times around 

Anyhow, after I upgraded my motherboard and graphics card, and updated my windows 7 to windows 10. I have gained absolutely no FPS at all when playing CS:GO for example. Take in notice that this game is almost purely CPU based, therefore I shouldn't increase in FPS. BUT! I now frequently have these FPS stutters so I decided to try out some benchmarking (first time as well, so not really sure I did everything right) and figured GPU-Z would come in handy here.

Now after having the game running for about 50 minutes, and saving the GPU-Z log as a document. I discovered that it says "Limited by GPU utilization". And from what I could find in other threads in here regarding this specific PerfCap: Util. It could be either that my GPU is getting too hot ( not the case steady 58-61 degrees.) or that I was not running a 3D App. But I'm pretty sure that CS:GO goes in this category. Which pretty much leaves me with my power supply properly being a tiny bit too small, for my new upgrade of hardware.

I have uploaded the log file to the thread in case anybody asks for it, figured it would be usefull.

Finally, any help is much appreciated, so please don't hold back ! 

- Kind regards Runge.


----------



## Naki (Nov 11, 2016)

* Please fill out your specs in text form in your forum profile.

* What is your PSU? To tell you if your PSU is too weak (or not) for the job, we must know the exact brand & model of it.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2016)

As Naki said, fill out your complete system specs:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 11, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> As Naki said, fill out your complete system specs:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


it's a case of perfcaps limitation like the VRel or Util (well it's a Util perfcap)... like many shown up lately ... and proven to be nothing to be concerned of, they are not issues but normal limitation implemented by nvidia.

but yes as they wrote : fill out specs 
yep PSU model and wattage should be the prime info you would've put here ... thanks to answer that one 

my card does it... , "so it does not work correctly?" .... very unlikely ...




Util when i play skyrim ... do i care? nope the card boost as normal (not shown here, i took the screen after launching GPU-Z)

TL : DR : people should stop worrying about PerfCap, it's not the reason of your stutter.

(edit: CS:GO no fps increase? what's your actual fps ... and what did you expect ... just to know ... what other game than CS:GO i should say.)

re edit: mobo and other upgrades... done dirty or clean ... win 10 upgrade done clean or not ... driver install clean or not, DDU or not?  (asking ... because i had numerous dirty swap without any issues but sometime i had to do a full clean install )


----------



## m&m's (Nov 11, 2016)

Install CS:GO on your SSD. Slow HDDs can cause stutters.


----------



## FYFI13 (Nov 11, 2016)

"PerfCap: Util" means your 3D game does not need any more GPU power, hence it would not boost any further.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 11, 2016)

m&m's said:


> Install CS:GO on your SSD. Slow HDDs can cause stutters.


well that would be a reaaaaaaaally slow HDD then ... because none of the SATA2 or 3 no matter the speed did give me stutter in any games i play (including CS:GO back in the day ) over a SSD 



FYFI13 said:


> "PerfCap: Util" means your 3D game does not need any more GPU power, hence it would not boost any further.


well ... we know it's not the issue of the stutter and nothing to worry about, right...


Spoiler






GreiverBlade said:


> it's a case of perfcaps limitation like the VRel or Util (well it's a Util perfcap)... like many shown up lately ... and proven to be nothing to be concerned of, they are not issues but normal limitation implemented by nvidia.
> 
> but yes as they wrote : fill out specs
> yep PSU model and wattage should be the prime info you would've put here ... thanks to answer that one
> ...


----------



## Markus Runge (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses guys! Sorry for not giving proper information about setup. 
I have updated my setup profile. And also just to get it out of the way, my PSU is hyper series 500W.

Note: The game (CSGO), worked fine before I updated the graphics card and the motherboard and was on win7 64bit. I have tried various launch options for csgo nothing seems to change though. Followed every FPS guide there is on the internet without any real improvement  

Atleast I got the PerfCap out of the way! 

So far thanks a lot guys !


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 11, 2016)

ouch, Hyper? Hiper? .... argh 500w would be enough (i use a 750w for my system but i would be ok with a 600-650w) but Hiper is a brand i wouldn't get even if i was paid for.

ah ok ... not so bad technically, a FSP unit https://www.google.ch/search?q=hype...vC26HQAhWJ1BoKHa1pCBAQsAQIIg&biw=1920&bih=974

mrrrmmhh rough estimation 
Load Wattage:351 W
Recommended PSU Wattage:401 W

should be fine


----------

